# New and curious



## JackFiend1369 (May 9, 2011)

Well...not much too me. Gonna be 28 in July.  Struggling musician since I was 13. Studied various religions since I was 18...but mostly stuck to finding my niche in music. Still a bit lost in this world though.


----------



## Beathard (May 9, 2011)

What are you looking for?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 9, 2011)

Beathard said:


> What are you looking for?




I am curious about the same thing.  What are you looking for and what brought you here?  I'm sure if you are looking for something in regards to the theme of this site, then there are plenty of men here that will try to lead you to what it is that you are seeking.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!

Hopefully we will be able to satisfy your curiosity!


----------



## Benton (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to the community! I'm a musician myself, currently working on my MA. If you're looking for advice and guidance, I think you couldn't have found a better place. There are many good men on these boards, and I hope you can find direction in your stay here.


----------



## JackFiend1369 (May 9, 2011)

Sorry I didn't answer back very quick. I was looking for a job all day. Then went to the creek with my friend and his family. But I'm not the type to just browse and read. I mean on the weekends I don't mess with technology when I'm with my fiance and our daughter cuz it's the only time I see them. I am the type who will be intrigued by something....and just want to learn all I can. My friend said I could never be a freemason because I'm going through divorce and have 3 children with three different women.  I don't even know if Springfield, MO has a lodge. But even if I couldn't become a freemason I would like to know all...well...whatever I can learn lol. I guess s little about me...


----------



## Beathard (May 9, 2011)

What you said, in itself, would not prevent you from becoming a mason. It would probably throw up some red flags that the investigation committee would want to get some answers for.  BTW Springfield, MO has 5 lodges.


----------



## JackFiend1369 (May 9, 2011)

I'm 27, never been to college...really wanted to study my music. I've been playing music for 15 years.  Not a whole lot to me...wouldn't mind getting my cdl license. I've been studying hard but don't have the money to get the license. Religious views...i noticed you all talk about religious views...well not all of you. I just noticed the forum. I believe everything is right...and everything is wrong I suppose you'd say. Kinda paganistic...knowing that there is one true supreme being who created other beings to aid him. I don't know...it's really difficult to explain. As to what I'm looking for....answers to life I suppose. Why is it I'm only good at music? I want to know. To know what it's all about. What the freemasons are about. I've led a very difficult life. I would love to become a freemason just don't if I can. Again brothers...I'm not spam. I am a real person who loves to learn. But a person really down on his luck.


----------



## JackFiend1369 (May 9, 2011)

Wow...thank you sir.


----------



## JackFiend1369 (May 9, 2011)

Go figure..my buddy is full of shit. He said his grandpa was a freemason. But by-laws or regulations for lodges may have changed since his grandfather's time if he was a freemason. Society is slowly accepting us Ooooo"degenerates". But it's funny how society accepts those degenerates who entertain us and not the ones who walk the streets. Did not all great artists, musicians, and writers start out...let alone continue...to do the things that altered their realities. Granted I drink...but thats it. Ernest Hemingway...a drunk. Dr. Suess?...the man was a drug addict. Anyways...my point being...it's nice to see that I could possibly become a freemason. That would honestly be an accomplishment in my life lol. Oh...i play reggae/punk music by the way. Some indie and psychedelic jazz too.


----------



## JackFiend1369 (May 9, 2011)

My real name is Josh Parrish...the user name is just my stage name when in playing the open mic nights.


----------



## JackFiend1369 (May 10, 2011)

Benton...being a fellow musician...you would probably be the most likely I should talk to. I think you may have an idea where I coming from.


----------



## Benton (May 10, 2011)

I'm classically trained, fyi, but sure, send me a PM with any specific questions you have, I'd be glad to try my best to answer them, for whatever my opinion is worth.


----------



## LC Barbarino (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not a musician but had quite a railroad crash of a upbringing. I was an abused child who discovered drugs and alchohol around 19 after I was medically discharged from the Marine Corps in 1993. I maried a few women and made a few mistakes in life. You Sir can be productive and put your talents to work , perhaps not in your first choice in music but dream on and exercise your skills otherwise untill you get discovered. I know because I am a closet punk fan from the early skateboard days in 1986-9.  Being a Mason is , in my opinion not just an accomplishment to be proud of , but a lifelong journey of continuous improvement. It seems to me that you may just need a few people to believe in you and guide you. Once you have a support system you will be able to move onward and upward. Open your mind to all things and try to consider not being an agnostic, anything that is worth believing will touch you somehow, I promise.


----------

